# Fishing License increase



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Noticed this article today. Looks like they are proposing increasing fishing license prices from $26 to $34, and combo prices from $30 to $38, among other things.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/utah-dwr-seeks-input-on-fishing-and-hunting-license-changes/

http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/info/2013-07_rac_packet.pdf


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm, the june suckers must be getting expensive.:behindsofa:

Although I do like the stocking programs here in Utah. So to me I would be willing to pay more for that.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get rid of the two pole permit.......>>O


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Get rid of the two pole permit.......>>O


Amen! If they do that, I'm saving money despite the increase.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If they get rid of the two rod permit, and I hope they do, then it is a wash for me. 

Even with an increase, a fishing license is well worth it, based on the amount of entertainment it provides in a years time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are suggesting to do away with the two pole stamp and alow you to just fish with two poles. That along with lowering the age and price for youths from 14-17

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-utah-wildlife-news/1219-dwr-seeks-input-on-fishing-changes.html


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Either way, they've got me by the twins. The increase seems quite fair to me, if they include the legal use of two rods. I won't tell them this, (I guess on this forum I am though), but if they charged $1000,00 I would still be buying a license.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds reasonable to me. Of course I buy the 2-rod permit so it saves me money.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I already troll 5 rods out the back of the boat... not sure how I can fit 1 more if my boy can fish with two!

Anybody still remember when fishing had a season, and opening morning of fishing season at Strawberry was nearly as big a deal as the deer opener? Those were the days... trying to find a spot to fish among the wall to wall boats and fog at 4am.

Now you can fish all year around... AND at night... and with two poles. We have it good!


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I already troll 5 rods out the back of the boat... not sure how I can fit 1 more if my boy can fish with two!
> 
> Anybody still remember when fishing had a season, and opening morning of fishing season at Strawberry was nearly as big a deal as the deer opener? Those were the days... trying to find a spot to fish among the wall to wall boats and fog at 4am.
> 
> ...


Yup...the anticipation was pretty fun. But I don't think I want to go back. I still think we ought to be able to take a can of corn the first trip of each year though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that fishing season was just as big as the opening of deer season back then. I remember heading out of Provo and up the canyon behind a long line of traffic, then once you hit the Daniels cut off you headed that way and then back to HWY 40. I don't know if it ever got us ahead of traffic but that is the way that we went. Then once you got to Strawberry you could almost walk across the water there were so many boats on it. 

We lived for the first Saturday in June back then. Then we had to wait for the third Saturday in October for the deer hunt.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey what year was it that the fishing season changed to year round?
Oh and I agree with the youth license changes; keep the young generation interested. But i'm not sure on the other license fee increase. I know a lot of people who don't go fishing because the license is too expensive but they think a day license is a waste as well. I would say if they increase the 365 day license, then at least decrease the day license or change it up to a 3 day or something. As for the 2 pole, maybe keep the $15 permit if they don't increase prices on other types, get rid of it if they do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that they did away with a set season and went to year round fishing in the late 70's or early 80's if I remember right. It has been long enough ago that I can't remember. 

For those that don't think that a fishing license is worth it I would wager that they wouldn't fish that much even if they had a license. I know of residents of a number of states that only go fishing once or twice a year and then they don't eat the fish that they catch.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Charge what you will, just try enforcing some regulations for a change. Nearly every time I go fishing at any high traffic water I see someone breaking rules concerning keeping fish or artificial only regulations.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I'm for the increase as long as we don't have to buy the two pole permit. If this helps with an expansion for the warm-water program, that'd be great too (hint, hint).


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Guess I'll be the party pooper, no price increase. We already have to pay enough to launch watercraft, access certain bodies of water, register a float tube once you put an electric motor on it, etc. Will it stop me from buying a license? Of course not. How about instead of raising the prices, every fishing violation someone is convicted of they double the fine instead if increasing license fees for the average Joe?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It's an increase- but one at least I can justify in my head- there are many I can't and this isn't one of them. I watched a guy last week at an afternoon picture show- he paid $24 for tickets with his kids and $32 dollars for popcorn , candy and pop. The first two weeks of bird season are worth it to me let alone the fishing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't mind the fee increase. I also choose to have a fish on my license plate, and pay extra money each year for it. I enjoy donating my free time (ie: vacation time) to help the DWR when I can (spring spawning projects, fall netting, etc).

If there is something I can do to help sustain the fantastic fishing that this state has to offer, then I'm on board. Let's do it.


----------



## jadahle (Jul 14, 2013)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Guess I'll be the party pooper, no price increase. We already have to pay enough to launch watercraft, access certain bodies of water, register a float tube once you put an electric motor on it, etc. Will it stop me from buying a license? Of course not. How about instead of raising the prices, every fishing violation someone is convicted of they double the fine instead if increasing license fees for the average Joe?


I know I am new to all this, and maybe my opinion doesn't count for much, but I am struggling with the cost of things as is. Its a real deterrent that there are so many small costs along the way that add up to a lot of money. This is the first year I have tried fishing as a hobby for myself, and I HATE having fees for everything. I guess I don't mind the cost of the license itself so much, but then having to pay a fee at almost every body of water I go to really inhibits my ability to go. If I can't find a non fee place to park and walk in, then I rarely go.

Its especially frustrating because I am really not all that good at fishing (I have yet to catch anything this season). Its just insult to injury to pay a fee every time I go and don't catch a fish. If license costs and fees continue to increase, people like me are going to be less and less inclined to go out and enjoy the beautiful wilderness we have here.

Maybe the cost is minimal to most of you, but I am fairly young, have a young family with 3 kids, and every dollar counts. I know most of what I said was directed at the fees, rather than the license cost increase, but to me it all kind of blurs together. Its all money I really don't have to spend on a hobby that from what I can see is just going to get more expensive.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

For me, buying the second pole permit every year, it will be a decrease if they drop it. WOOHOO!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

My Dad still talks about "fishing season" whenever I ask him to get out and fish with me. As for the increase, I guess I can live with it. I don't use the second pole due to the permit cost, but I sure will if the cost is included in the new fee.

I will take the reduction in the youth fee as a bonus.

Top of the Page!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We need to change the title of these license fee threads to: Park entrance fee complaints.


It sounds to me like the biggest issue with the DWR license fees is actually the State Park entrance fees. Maybe the parks could charge boaters and picnic'ers double to help out the anglers?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that we want to get into the state park thing. That would be a huge can of worms. 

Everything is getting more expensive and prices are going up. Even with this price increase a fishing license is a good buy and will give you hours of enjoyment and if you keep the fish some great eatting.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

It's not really the state park fees, it's the other fees, parking at Strawberry, the fee to go up Mirror Lake Highway or American Fork Canyon, things like that. It all piles up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> It's not really the state park fees, it's the other fees, parking at Strawberry, the fee to go up Mirror Lake Highway or American Fork Canyon, things like that. It all piles up.


Give up golf. Stop going out to dinner. Go to a movie once every-other-month. Stop squeezing the Charmin and switch to White Cloud. Lose your subscription to NHL Center Ice. Starbucks is NOT on your way to work.

Priorities. Figure out what's important to you. Reduce the rest. I have no problem spending my money on fishing / hunting licenses, State Park fees, etc. But, I had to give up a few other things...


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't golf, rarely go to movies or out to dinner, don't go to Starbucks. The point is, we already pay a lot in taxes to support these things, why pay for access? The license should be enough.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The cost of raising fish goes up like everything else does.
The license fee increase will be a good thing for anglers.
I have no problem with the increase. It's been quite a while sense the last one.
It was due IMHO.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to see it like a few years ago where I got a break on my entrance fee to a state park with a fishing license. I understand that the licence covers the fish and not so much the park but I always thought it was nice to see the state recognize I had already paid them some money so they'd give me a small break.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Steveb said:


> The point is, we already pay a lot in taxes to support these things, why pay for access?


With all due respect Steve - no, you don't pay taxes to support these things. Taxes stopped paying for these things a long time ago. That's why you are seeing more, and increased, user fees every year - they were established to pay for these things. Your taxes are being spent in ever increasing amounts to fully support illegal immigrants, pay unemployment claims to more and more people so they can stay on the dole for longer and longer periods, and let's not forget the expediential rate at which food stamps are being handed out. But I digress!

Simply put, more and more Federal, State, and local recreational functions are being told to become self sufficient; in other words they MUST pay their own way. So we, the users, have to spend more and more of our discretionary funds to enjoy our recreational pursuits where in the past we got them for free. It's sad - maybe even cruel for some folks - but it's here to stay and we are all going to have to learn to live with it or give it up for higher priority life necessities - like eating and sleeping under a roof.
:sad:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> I'd like to see it like a few years ago where I got a break on my entrance fee to a state park with a fishing license. I understand that the licence covers the fish and not so much the park but I always thought it was nice to see the state recognize I had already paid them some money so they'd give me a small break.


I may be mistaken, I I believe State parks still has a program where anglers buying a season day pass gets $5 off (not sure on the amount) if they present a concurrent fishing license. *I just checked, This isn't currently being done anymore. *

I agree with others that it is a pain to give a bunch of dough to State Parks, AL&L and other entities everytime we go fishing. However, each of these entities are scrambling to keep afloat, as Dubob said. We can still be smart about it though. A season State park pass is a very nice value if you either boat or fish regularly in a State park. Some of the Forest service AL&L *may *go by the wayside too. Apparently hasn't happened yet.

http://www.sltrib.com/csp/cms/sites/sltrib/pages/printerfriendly.csp?id=56361317


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Catherder, you took the words out of my mouth. I work as a seasonal park ranger aide at Jordanelle, and we always have people complaining about our entrance fees. IMHO, anyone who enjoys boating or fishing should just get the 75$ year round all state parks pass (it's only 35$ for over 65years young). I don't mind the increase in Utah fishing license, since I'm used to paying ridiculous license fees in California for fish and game, even though the trout's flesh looks as white as cod. I'm excited for the opportunity to use two poles without paying, that alone makes up for the increase. What I'd really like to see is for certain spots like the Payson Lakes/Nebo loop and Mirror Lake to all combine into one easy season pass, pay once and it's done like the state parks. Hmm..unless they have that and I'm still a greenhorn here :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

PBH said:


> Give up golf. Stop going out to dinner. Go to a movie once every-other-month. Stop squeezing the Charmin and switch to White Cloud. Lose your subscription to NHL Center Ice. Starbucks is NOT on your way to work.
> 
> Priorities. Figure out what's important to you. Reduce the rest. I have no problem spending my money on fishing / hunting licenses, State Park fees, etc. But, I had to give up a few other things...


I am torn between this thought wave (because it's what I have done) and the thought wave of " we are trying to get new recruits into this and are we really driving them away ?" There is certainly a difference in the thought waves of seasoned fisherman/out of doors people and the newcomer. Not everyone is willing to do the Dave Ramsey approach.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

An increase is an increase.. And I don't like it. Adding the 2 pole permit in with it doesn't do a thing for me, I only use one at a time... Most streams I fish barely have room for my pole let alone another. I'm ok with changing the price for the youth licenses.. Increases here and there add up and when I don't see benefits personally then I don't see the reasoning behind it. I feel I'm the little guy at times.. the one that's always forgotten or screwed.. I don't go to state parks, and I hate catching the trash fish (rainbows) that they keep wasting money on planting. I know many of you think I should go to RAC meetings and let them know what I think, but when the meeting is over 30 miles away and I have work, I can't get to them. I remember when they'd do the RAC meetings in multiple locations in a region, they were more accessible then. But they no longer do that. I guess I'm done giving my two cents..


----------

